# Spinnerbait Help



## Bribass (May 9, 2009)

To make this shorter so its not too long... I SUCK AT SPINNERBAIT FISHING AND I NEED HELP!!!! I have about 10 spinnerbaits and most are SK in different colors like White, White/Chart, Sexy Shad, Firetiger... I have tried and tried and tried to fish spinnerbaits because everyone says its one of the most versatile baits and people love them... Well i cant get bite to save my soul this year or all last year... I burn em, straight retrieve, "slow roll" (if i even know correctly how to do it), pump it... etc and i get nothing. 

PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< 

thanks 
BB


----------



## angry Bob (May 9, 2009)

Spinnerbaits are very popular lures, and because of that the fish you're fishin may have seen plenty of them already. Try swimmin a jig instead and see if you get better results. I did last weekend and really hammered them. Here's on of them. Good luck.


----------



## BLK fisher (May 9, 2009)

Maybe you are fishing them in the wrong conditions. I usually need wind, which I pick the wind blown bank or point. Also slowrolling down laydowns works well. If there is current, try the current breaks or "eddies", they usually stack up on a spot like that. Try to vary your retrieve also, see what they want. Hope this helps.


----------



## Henry Hefner (May 9, 2009)

If you haven't fished spinnerbaits in clear water, you should so you can see them in action. Try a swimming pool. Many beginners don't realize how slow a spinner can fall, and retrieve too quickly, keeping the baits just below the surface. That is great at times, but not if the fish are feeding deep. Many of my strikes come while the bait is free-falling, so I like to keep the line fairly tight so I can detect strikes at this time, and I will often pull the bait up on the retrieve and then stop and let it fall free again. Once I was having trouble getting strikes and realized that I had changed to a high speed reel. I was pulling the bait too fast without realizing it because the water was too murky to see the bait. I slowed down my retrieve and started getting hits. I love the Secret Weapon Lures spinnerbaits, and they have a great page loaded with tips for fishing spinners. https://secretweaponlures.com/swa.htm A few of these tips will only work with their lures, but there is much information there that is useful with any brand.


----------



## slim357 (May 9, 2009)

BLK fisher said:


> Maybe you are fishing them in the wrong conditions. I usually need wind, which I pick the wind blown bank or point. Also slowrolling down laydowns works well. If there is current, try the current breaks or "eddies", they usually stack up on a spot like that. Try to vary your retrieve also, see what they want. Hope this helps.


If theres current you can really slow roll em, you can almost hold them in place and let the current spin the blades. If your fishing in clear or lightly stained water id go for a double willow leaf bait, if the waters muddy id fish with a colorado willow leaf combo, or just a single colorado (single colorados are all good for low light/night fishing). I use two main colors for the most part white and chart. I do my best fishing them in and around grass, I try to fish them really slow the first few casts to find out how slow I can reel it before hitting the grass, and then start to speed up till I figure out how the fish want it.


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2009)

Keep throwing them, and don't give up. Try to fish the spinnerbait near structure, if it bumps a few things under the water then your doing good.


----------



## ilinimud (May 13, 2009)

Wish i could help, but i am reading for some advice too! LoL 

I hooked up on about a 4 pounder on a white/chart Strike King Plus with the trailer hook, and lost it. It jumped and there it went. That lure feels like a ton of bricks in the water. I have been using spinnerbaits and plastics more trying to get the figured out, but have had zero luck. I guess i am just meant to be a cranker....


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Wish i could help, but i am reading for some advice too! LoL
> 
> I hooked up on about a 4 pounder on a white/chart Strike King Plus with the trailer hook, and lost it. It jumped and there it went. That lure feels like a ton of bricks in the water. I have been using spinnerbaits and plastics more trying to get the figured out, but have had zero luck. I guess i am just meant to be a cranker....



What kind of rod are you using for spinnerbaits?


----------



## ilinimud (May 13, 2009)

6'6 Med Hvy Field and Stream rod from Dicks. I actually kinda like it, its pretty sensitive.


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> 6'6 Med Hvy Field and Stream rod from Dicks. I actually kinda like it, its pretty sensitive.




Are the spinnerbaits you use in the weight recommendation of the rod? I feel just the "flutter" of the blades when reeling in.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 14, 2009)

I am not a spinnerbait fisherman - probably one of my least favorites baits. I do use them and have caught nice fish - just do not like the facts that all you do is cats and retreive, cast and retreive.

With that said - you shoudl keep at it becuase in some conditions it is one of the only ways to get a hit. Also a good "search" lure becuase you can cover lots of ground.


Hugh is right on - try dragging in on or very close to the bottom. If you are not bumping once in a while you are usually going to fast


----------



## ilinimud (May 14, 2009)

Jim said:


> ilinimud said:
> 
> 
> > 6'6 Med Hvy Field and Stream rod from Dicks. I actually kinda like it, its pretty sensitive.
> ...



Yeah, they are. The lure is only 1/2 ounce i think.


----------



## poolie (May 14, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > ilinimud said:
> ...



For your lake conditions a 1/2 oz might be the right thing, but personally I like 3/8 oz as my starting point. Like soft plastics you weight based on how quickly you want to the lure to fall. Unless your fishing deep water I would think 1/2 oz is too heavy.


----------



## fish devil (May 14, 2009)

:twisted: Covering a lot of water is key. Varying the retrieve and "bumping" cover can be real effective. Just don't give up.


----------



## ilinimud (May 15, 2009)

poolie said:


> ilinimud said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



Yeah, as i was typing that, i was doubting whether or not it was 1/2 ounce. It very well could be 3/8.


----------

